# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Можно ли перейти на базовую версию 8.2 с проф 8.2?

## starplus

Можно ли перейти на базовую версию 8.2 с проф 8.2?
Или может сразу перейти на 8.3 базовую.
Нужно для покупки лицензии и работы с такскомом для передачи отчетности и обновления через Инет.
в 1с сказали перейти нельзя - только все переносить вручную.

---------- Post added at 13:54 ---------- Previous post was at 13:50 ----------

и что, с базовой не может одновременно работать продавец, директор и бухгалтер по сети?
а неодновременно, но по сети?

----------


## AndyPanda

Ну, попытаться конечно можно.Как вариант - выгрузить базовую конфигурацию и загрузить в проф (может прокатит может нет сам не пробовал, но интуиция мне подсказывает что по структуре документов они ничем не отличаются).
По сети одновременно не работает ибо ключ защиты идет программный - устанавливается только на одной машине. НО...можно попытаться получить с официалов аппаратный ключ защиты (делается по заявлению).он однопользовательский. С него можно работать по сети с той машины, где он вставлен.
Подсказка - ключ нужен только в момент запуска базы.
Еще подсказка - сервер терминалов и дабудет счастье...но это всё так, я бы сказал околозаконно....

----------

starplus (12.09.2013)

----------


## Bolzen

Можно попробовать перекинуть данные через XML выгрузку/загрузку (через обмен данными или воспользоватся внешней обработкой). Я сам не пробовал, но люди пишут что получается.
В инете полно описаний на эту тему.

----------

starplus (12.09.2013)

----------


## DMLangepas

Вас не понять.
Перейти можно и туда и обратно. Тем что сохранить конфигурацию и загрузить в другую. И обратно. Но аккуратно.
Для работы с Такскомом и Калугой-Астрал надо иметь ИТС подписку чтобы сдавать отчетность через интернет прям с 1С.
Такском работает с 1С как и представитель Эдокументооборота.

В БАЗОВОЙ может работать только 1 ПК и только 1 пользователь!!!

----------

starplus (12.09.2013)

----------


## starplus

большое спасибо!

----------


## Андрей Федотов

а чем для ваших целей не подходит ПРОФ?

----------


## LERANELERA

Где можно взять файл  учебной конфигурации 1С бухгалтерия для 1С Предприятия 8.2, если сама программа есть?

----------


## DMLangepas

в коробке с программой. Либо закажите у партнеров книгу учебную.

----------


## andb

В ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ ТЕМЫ - вопрос: будут ли базы, созданные в 1С ПРОФ работать в 1С БАЗОВАЯ. подробнее: купил комплект 1С БАЗОВАЯ . Установил (с получением лицензии на базовую версию) и обновил платформу до последней версии. НО после загрузки (Конфигуратор/Администрирование/Загрузка баз из файла) базы данных (файл с расширением .dt),  , ранее соданной в другой программе (1С ПРОФ) , платформа 1С стала повторно запрашивать рег. номер и пин-код (похоже для ПРОФ версии).

----------


## DMLangepas

Если бы Вы загрузили базовую то тут проблема была бы.
А т.к. как пин-код был введен в базовую а загрузили ПРОФ. ТО разумеется будут лаги и проблемы. 
даже колличество цифр разное.
Либо сперва ч/з конфигуратор апргрейдит на ПРОФ и потом загружать проф.

----------


## andb

ОК, DMLangepas, спасибо за ответ. т. е. я понял что с базовой платформой  проф-базы однозначно работать не будут... а "цена вопроса" обновления до ПРОФ  - это подпискa ИТС за 10 тыс в год? - правильно я понимаю? или есть другие варианты ))...

----------


## DMLangepas

есть интернет подписки, типа ИТС.
Всегда есть другие варианты.
Только вопрос зачем?!)) и стоит ли оно этого. Подумайте.
Платформ базовых и проф не бывает. Платформа она одна. Конфигурации разные.
Есть куча и разного. К примеру раз в месяц платить программисту за обновления, которые он берет не понятно откуда. Это долгая тема. Но это хотя нарушение прав.

----------

andb (08.10.2013)

----------


## andb

ясно. а ответ на вопрос "зачем" простой - жена раньше вела предприятие на работе в 1С8-ПРОФ, теперь возникла необходимость вести это же предприятие дома в 1С8-БАЗОВОЙ. предприятие небольшое - базовой конфигурации 1С8 за глаза хватит, проф для него слишком. вот - ищу выход.

----------


## DMLangepas

Выход. Открыть Базовую - Сохранить конфигурацию.
Открыть ПРОФ, снять с поддержки и загрузить саму конфигурацию базовой. Данные не потеряются, а конфа другая.

----------


## andb

ок. только если бы была у меня  ПРОФ я бы БАЗОВУЮ не ставил бы )). имеется: БАЗОВАЯ лицензионная, базы созанные в ПРОФ, доступа к ПРОФ нет - но выход найден!! - начали вводить данные базы по новой  в БАЗОВОЙ врукопашную.

----------


## DMLangepas

можешь скинуть ПРОФ. переделаю в базовую и сброшу.

----------


## andb

скинуть базы-ПРОФ имеете ввиду?

----------


## DMLangepas

да. Базы или базу?

----------


## andb

база - 1шт ). одно предприятие. в течении часа...двух перешлю. спасибо

----------


## DMLangepas

вы 2-х в 1 базу не сделаете. В базовой.

----------


## andb

я не спец в 1С, супруге помогаю с установкой разобраться. понимаю так - одно предприятиео - одна база. два предприятия - две базы. в своем предпредпосте просто оговорился))

----------


## DMLangepas

в базовой можно только 1 огр-цию вести. 2 нельзя. в 1 конфигурации.
В базовых иногда можно создавать несколько конфигураций, но в случае сбоя, покупать заново.

----------


## andb

отправил в личку ссылку на файл. а про количество организаций в базовой 1С8 ... -  на коробке вроде написано что несколько предприятий можно вести...

----------


## DMLangepas

НЕЛЬЗЯ!!! более 1 орг-ции. Можно только попробовать несколько конфигурации создать.

----------


## andb

на коробке 1С БУХГАЛТЕРИЯ БАЗОВАЯ ВЕРСИЯ написано: "учет по нескольким организациям в отдельных информационных базах" - ДА.    "учет по нескольким организациям в единой информационной базе" - НЕТ.   а как у вас с моей базой-ПРОФ? - получается?

----------


## DMLangepas

только если создавать базы разные.
Да бывает такое. Но редко. 1 раз делал помню.
Лови в личку. Обновишь только.

----------

andb (10.10.2013)

----------


## andb

Ок Дмитрий, Спасибо  - щас буду пробовать. Особое спасибо от жены :)

---------- Post added at 22:04 ---------- Previous post was at 20:57 ----------

УРРРАААА-ЗАРАБОТАЛО!!!!! Дима - ты мастер! Спасибо!!

----------


## graysvd

можно, но за деньги

----------


## DMLangepas

> можно, но за деньги


Любой каприз.
Но бывает и за бесплатно, если там реально на 5 минут. Могут некоторые просто отблагодарить на телефон.

----------


## graysvd

Там не пять минут, надо в конвертации создавать  Правило обмена, и осуществлять обмен меду двумя конфигурациями, если в Проф велось не по одной организации, еще дополнительные заморочки

----------


## DMLangepas

?! зачем?
Если несколько орг-ций, то можно проще. Конвертацией данных скопировать все данные и всё.
Ну тут да, не 5 минут уже.

----------


## graysvd

"Конвертация данных", это специальная конфигурация в которой можно создавать "Правило обмена между конфигурациями", которые используют в обработке "Универсальный обмен данных", поэтому необходимо обладать определенными знаниями и умениями, которые стоят денег.

----------


## naor

Если Конфигурации одинаковые, то проф версию обновляете через cf-ник от базовой и работаете

----------


## Светлана789

Добрый день. Можете помочь с 1С 8.3? Тоже с Проф на базовую

----------


## naor

если базу пришлёте на naor@bk.ru можно попробовать

----------

Светлана789 (16.05.2014)

----------


## Mantikora

Добрый вечер!
Проблема та же самая( Вела фирму бухгалтерская компания, на проф версии. Сейчас поручили вести мне (в связи с расторжением договора) - купили базовую 1С Бухгалтерия 8 ред.3.0; дали сохраненную базу, которую надо загрузить в новую программу, но при загрузке он требует лицензию. Помогите, пожалуйста, мне директор уже снится, требует вести бухгалтерию, а я никак(((

----------


## Светлана789

Решение такое: в 1с Проф и 1с базовой должен быть одинаковый релиз.
Тогда можно в Проф объединить базы, с пустой базовой (первоначально в базовой выгрузить файл и в Проф поддержка-настройка поддержки - включить возможность изменения-объект снят с поддержки) 
У меня все получилось!

----------


## Mantikora

Дело в том, что доступа к проф версии нет, я даже не знаю, какой релиз был

----------


## Светлана789

могу прислать кряк. ss789@list.ru пишите :)

----------

Mantikora (20.05.2014)

----------


## Mantikora

Спасибо! Отправила письмо)

----------


## naor

Mantikora, какая версия проф?

----------


## Светлана789

Врут 1с-ники. С проф 8.2 на базовую 8.2. Потом обновить на 8.3. Переходится легко, если релиз один и тот же в проф и базовой.

---------- Post added at 22:46 ---------- Previous post was at 22:45 ----------

С базовой не могут работать несколько человек.

----------


## Mantikora

Проф вроде бы 8 ред. 2 Но я не уверена, тк сама ни разу эту проф в глаза не видела

----------

